# Tropico 5 - Diskussions-Thread für Diktatoren [Sammelthread]



## Gast1669461003 (28. Mai 2014)

*Tropico 5 - Diskussions-Thread für Diktatoren [Sammelthread]*

In diesem Thread dreht sich alles rund um das Thema Tropico 5. Hier könnt Ihr Euch mit anderen Community-Mitgliedern austauschen und Rat einholen, solltet ihr vor technischen oder spielerischen Problemen stehen. Wir hoffen auf angemessene Umgangsformen beim Meinungsaustausch und wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren. Auf pcgames.de findet ihr selbstverständlich weitere Informationen rund um Tropico 5. Sämtliche Infos, Videos, Bilder und vieles Mehr findet ihr übersichtlich aufbereitet auf unserer entsprechenden Themenseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tropico 5 im Test: Der bisher beste Teil der Serie

[ctecvideo]57942[/ctecvideo]​


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Mai 2014)

Mir gefällt das Spiel bisher sehr gut und es macht vor allem durch den typischen Humor der Serie wieder richtig Spaß.
Allerdings haben die Entwickler auch einige Änderungen vorgenommen, die mir nicht wirklich gefallen.
Das neue Budget-System zum Beispiel finde ich wesentlich kleinteiliger, unübersichtlicher und vor allem undurchsichtiger als das alte System mit Löhnen für unterschiedliche Bildungsschichten.
Auch die Verteilung der Bürger auf Arbeitsplätze und Wohnraum schein wesentlich schlechter zu funktionieren, als im Vorgänger. Ich habe oft dutzende freie Arbeitsplätze und trotzdem viele Arbeitslose, obwohl die geforderte Bildung zu den Arbeitslosen passt.
Sehr schade ist auch die Begrenzung der Bevölkerung einer Insel auf ca. 2.050. 
Wenn man ein Sandkastenspiel auf einer großen Flachen Insel spielt, hat man noch nicht mal die Hälfte der Fläche bebaut, bevor man dieses Limit erreicht hat.
Ein paar Bugs hat das Spiel auch noch. Wenn zum Beispiel ein Bergwerk mangels Vorkommen abgerissen wird, kann ich auf der frei gewordenen Fläche nichts bauen. 
Das klingt jetzt alles sehr negativ, aber das ist alles Meckern auf hohem Niveau. Ich hoffe einfach, dass Kalypso da mit einem Patch noch nachbessert.


----------



## Chronik (30. Mai 2014)

Hey hey,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Ich bin sehr interessiert an Tropico 5 allerings müsste ich wissen ob das Game zum spielen Steam, Origin oder irgendeine andere Plattform/anderen Client brauch oder kann ich Tropico 5 einfach installieren und los zocken(DRM Free)?

Falls ich dazu ein Client brauche werde ich es mir nicht zulegen, falls das nicht so ist, kaufe ich es mir irgendwann


----------



## Gast1669461003 (30. Mai 2014)

Wenn du die Ladenversion kaufst, benötigst du nur eine einmalige Registration für den Kalypso Launcher. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das wie bei Tropico 4 umgangen werden kann. Wer die Steam-Version kauft, hat eben Steam-DRM + Kalypso Launcher.


----------



## Chronik (30. Mai 2014)

Ich habe Tropico 4 nie gespielt, muss ich zugeben (nur die 1).
Das ist doch mist. Wie ist man den bei Tropico 4 das umgangen?

Lies dir mal auf Kalypso die 2. Variante durch, ist das wirklich so? Ich bin nämlich gerne online und zock nebenbei. Oder kann ich wärend das spiel läuft ohne Probleme, seitens Kalypso, zu bekommen einfach raus Taben und online gehn?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2014)

Chronik schrieb:


> Ich habe Tropico 4 nie gespielt, muss ich zugeben (nur die 1).
> Das ist doch mist. Wie ist man den bei Tropico 4 das umgangen?
> 
> Lies dir mal auf Kalypso die 2. Variante durch, ist das wirklich so? Ich bin nämlich gerne online und zock nebenbei. Oder kann ich wärend das spiel läuft ohne Probleme, seitens Kalypso, zu bekommen einfach raus Taben und online gehn?


 Ich versteh jetzt das Problem nicht ^^  Du bist eh online, dann ist doch alles paletti ^^  nur wenn man OFFline ist, musst Du halt den Key eingeben quasi als Beweis. Und ob das nun technisch gesehen ein "Launcher" ist oder ob du dich im Spiel einloggen musst, ist doch völlig Conchita ^^


----------



## Chronik (30. Mai 2014)

Mir geht dieser Registrierungsquatsch ziemlich auf Sack. 
Nehmen wir mal an das ich nicht Internet habe, habe ich somit nicht die möglich Tropico 5 zu zocken?

Kennt sich den niemand damit aus?


----------



## Enisra (31. Mai 2014)

Chronik schrieb:


> Mir geht dieser Registrierungsquatsch ziemlich auf Sack.
> Nehmen wir mal an das ich nicht Internet habe, habe ich somit nicht die möglich Tropico 5 zu zocken?
> 
> Kennt sich den niemand damit aus?


 
also wenn du kein Internet hättest, würde es generell ziemlich Dünn werden und eher die Überlegung eine PS4 Version zu nehmen


----------



## Chronik (31. Mai 2014)

habe keine PS4 oder irgendeine andere Konsole (only PC)

Nun gut, mal sehn ob ich es mir kaufe, weil ich sowas wie registrierung  (selbst wenn es nur eine einmalige registrieung ist) *nicht* unterstützen  will!


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2014)

Chronik schrieb:


> habe keine PS4 oder irgendeine andere Konsole (only PC)
> 
> Nun gut, mal sehn ob ich es mir kaufe, weil ich sowas wie registrierung  (selbst wenn es nur eine einmalige registrieung ist) *nicht* unterstützen  will!


 Ich frag mich nur, was da so schlimm dran sein soll. Hier hast Du Dich ja auch registriert, nur um posten zu können


----------



## EngelEngelchen (2. Juni 2014)

Chronik schrieb:


> habe keine PS4 oder irgendeine andere Konsole (only PC)
> 
> Nun gut, mal sehn ob ich es mir kaufe, weil ich sowas wie registrierung  (selbst wenn es nur eine einmalige registrieung ist) *nicht* unterstützen  will!


 Da kommt man doch eigentlich eh nicht wirklich drum rum. Die Spiele kommen doch meistens eh von Origin, Steam, in dem Fall Kalypso und und und... Ich finde die eine Registrierung da gar nicht schlimm.

Ich habe mir Tropico 5 noch nicht gekauft, da ich gerade erst Tropico 4 für mich entdeckt habe und gerade mal bei der 3. Insel bin


----------



## Enisra (2. Juni 2014)

EngelEngelchen schrieb:


> Da kommt man doch eigentlich eh nicht wirklich drum rum. Die Spiele kommen doch meistens eh von Origin, Steam, in dem Fall Kalypso und und und... Ich finde die eine Registrierung da gar nicht schlimm.
> 
> Ich habe mir Tropico 5 noch nicht gekauft, da ich gerade erst Tropico 4 für mich entdeckt habe und gerade mal bei der 3. Insel bin


 
Ich würds auf jedenfall Fertig machen
4 hat ne zu Lustige Story als das man die Verpassen darf


----------



## Gast1669461003 (2. Juni 2014)

Weiß jemand, wo die Spielstände abgelegt werden? Seit heute Abend kann ich das Spiel nicht mehr starten, es muss wegen eines Fehlers immer direkt von Windows beendet werden. Die Steam Cloud scheint die Spielstände nicht hochgeladen zu haben, zumindest wird nicht angezeigt, dass Speicherplatz verwendet wird. Ich will das Spiel nun mal neu installieren, aber erstmal den Spielstand sichern.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Juni 2014)

Ich habe die Saves hier gefunden:
C:\Users\XXXXX\AppData\Roaming\Tropico 5


----------



## Enisra (3. Juni 2014)

es wäre so schön wenn das Zeug unter MyGames liegen würde


----------



## Chronik (3. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> es wäre so schön wenn das Zeug unter MyGames liegen würde


  Jop oder einfach unter Dokumente/GAMENAME  Evtl. wirds ja noch nachgepatched? Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das so einfach geht.
@DennisReisdorf (es ist hoffentlich OK wenn ich Dich so anspreche?): woran lag es denn nun?


----------



## Enisra (3. Juni 2014)

Chronik schrieb:


> Jop oder einfach unter Dokumente/GAMENAME  Evtl. wirds ja noch nachgepatched? Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das so einfach geht.  @DennisReisdorf (es ist hoffentlich OK wenn ich Dich so anspreche?): woran lag es denn nun?



naja, ich finds ja eigentlich schon ganz gut wenn die Spiele mir nicht den Ordner Vollspammen und die dann doch geordnet sind, aber zumindest irgendwo in den eigenen Dateien :/

Und naja, ich glaube die wenigsten Leute haben was dagegen wenn du die mit ihrem Namen ansprichst


----------



## Chronik (3. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und naja, ich glaube die wenigsten Leute haben was dagegen wenn du die mit ihrem Namen ansprichst



Ich wollte ja nur mal gefragt haben. Zu normalen Usern sag ich auch du und spreche die mit ihrem Nick an, aber bei Online-Redakteuren, Community Officers und/oder wichtige Personen aus der Community frag ich vorher immer (sry bin so erzogen wurden das ich Menschen vorher frage). Zumal (ein Teil) ja noch ihren richtig namen verwenden.


----------



## KapitaenGnadenlos (3. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> es wäre so schön wenn das Zeug unter MyGames liegen würde



Ich wechsle auch öfters mal den Rechner und nehme gerne meine Speicherstände mit. Das ist manchmal so ein ekelhaftes gesuche.. Manches ist in Roaming, manches in My Games und wieder andere sind dann irgendwo im data Ordner des Spiels versteckt AAARRGH


----------



## EngelEngelchen (3. Juni 2014)

Das nervt mich auch tierisch. Musste auch ewig suchen bis ich all meine Spielstände gefunden hatte, als ich einen neuen PC gekauft hab.



Enisra schrieb:


> Ich würds auf jedenfall Fertig machen
> 4 hat ne zu Lustige Story als das man die Verpassen darf


Das werd ich auch auf jeden Fall machen!  In den Fingern juckts trotzdem...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (3. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich habe die Saves hier gefunden:
> C:\Users\XXXXX\AppData\Roaming\Tropico 5



Okay, danke. 

Den Ordner musste ich auch erstmal finden, weil er aus irgendeinem Grund versteckt war.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Juni 2014)

Ja, AppData ist ein versteckter Ordner, aber als PC-Profi lässt man sich die doch anzeigen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (3. Juni 2014)

Habe es jetzt neu installiert, aber es stürzt immer noch beim Start direkt wieder ab. Woran könnte das liegen? 

Edit: Ich teste mal ein paar dieser Dinge.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (3. Juni 2014)

Meh, das funktioniert alles nicht. Tropico ist kaputt. Warum?


----------



## Enisra (3. Juni 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Meh, das funktioniert alles nicht. Tropico ist kaputt. Warum?



passiert das, wenn die Kampagne im Auswahlmenü speicherst?
Ich glaube da hat sich nen fieser Käfer eingenistet der einem die beiden Spielstände zerschießt :-/
btw.: Ja, wenn es um die Einstellungen bei der Kampagne geht, nicht nochmal speichern, das ist schon gespeichert oder wenn man sicher gehen will, die Mission Starten um dann zu speichern


----------



## Gast1669461003 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich kann das Spiel gar nicht starten. Wenn ich im Kalypso Launcher auf "Tropico spielen" klickste, ist direkt danach Schicht im Schacht. Ob ich die Kalypso-Anmeldung überspringe oder nicht. Habe es auch schon ohne Steam-Overlay und Autom. Cloud-Saving probiert.Ich habe es ja auch neu installiert, ohne die gesicherten Spielstände wieder in den Ordner zu schieben. Daran kann es also nicht liegen.


----------



## Enisra (3. Juni 2014)

hmmmm, komisch//crap


----------



## Chronik (4. Juni 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Ich kann das Spiel gar nicht starten. Wenn ich im Kalypso Launcher auf "Tropico spielen" klickste, ist direkt danach Schicht im Schacht. Ob ich die Kalypso-Anmeldung überspringe oder nicht. Habe es auch schon ohne Steam-Overlay und Autom. Cloud-Saving probiert.Ich habe es ja auch neu installiert, ohne die gesicherten Spielstände wieder in den Ordner zu schieben. Daran kann es also nicht liegen.



Da kannst du dich nur an den Kalypso-Support bzw. Steam-Support wenden!
Gib mal bescheid wenn du es hast!

Edit (bitte beachten!): sagt mal weiß einer wie hoch die max. Einwohner Zahl von Tropico 5 ist und zählen Touristen auch dazu, und gibts das DLC: "Bayo del Olfato" noch?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Juni 2014)

Der jüngste Patch hat das Problem behoben und Tropico startet wieder. 

Nur meine Savegames sind dahin. 

War aber ohnehin erst in der dritten Mission und werde nochmal anfangen, demotivierend ist es aber trotzdem.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2014)

Bei mir lief es bisher einwandfrei, bin bei Mission 4, also viertes "Thema", man spielt ja jedes Thema auf 2 inseln - an sich bin ich quasi bei Mission 7

Ich finde nur doof, dass man nciht sehen, wie viele Waren man hat oder nicht hat. Ich hab zb keine Ahnung, ob es Sinn macht, 2-3 Tabakplantagen für EINE Zigarrenfabrik anzuschaffen bzw. ob das vlt sogar sein "muss" ^^   und was ich auch nicht weiß: sollten die Einwohner nahe der Arbeitsstätte leben? Ich weiß zB nicht, ob ich bei meinem Touristenstrand im Norden, wo auch noch ein Bergwerk ist, Wohnhäuser bauen soll, oder ob die Leute ohne zu murren vom Süden dahinfahren ^^


----------



## herrvanplay (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo Tropico Fans

Mein Name ist Herr van Play, Fan von Aufbausimulationen, sowie Strategiespielen mit wirtschaftlicher und politischer Komponente. 
Das hat Tropico 5 wunderbar umgesetzt würd ich mal nach 40 Stunden Spielerlebnis behaupten.


*Allgemeines zum Projekt:*

Mein Bauprojekt nennt sich Groß-Wowiristan und dem Projekt liegt eine Story zu Grunde und zwar folgende:

"Nach der Pleite mit einem nicht fertiggebauten neuen Flughafen und einem nicht bebaubaren alten Flughafen, hat sich der Wowi mit 10000 $ und ca. 100 seiner engsten Vertrauten auf einer karibischen Insel niedergelassen.
Hier möchte er endgültig seine kühnsten Träume und Bauprojekte aus Tourismus, Handel und Kultur verwirklichen ... möglichst ohne nerviges Wahlvolk ..."

Ich habe mir vorgenommen, das Projekt in Videoform für die Nachwelt festzuhalten (bisher 23 Folgen), zu finden hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4i0me2ims5A&list=PL3Ilk7U0qjdkHb0S7NciPQgiUgPJExwGk
 


*Details / Struktur / Baustil:*

Neben der Story die fürs Let's Play wichtig ist, habe ich mir vorgenommen ein Inselreich aufzubauen, was sich vor allem städtebaulich von vielen anderen mir bekannten Projekten abhebt. Das heißt zum einen keine Kastenstruktur von urbanen Räumen und Siedlungen und nicht nur ein Ort, sondern mehrere Ortschaften, mit verschiedenen Schwerpunkten.
So gibt es in Groß-Wowiristan natürlich die Hauptstadt, die neben ihrer Funktion als Hafenstadt, auch mehr und mehr Dienstleistungs- und Finanzmetropole wird.
Dann gibt es eine Stadt die ausschließlich auf Tourismus ausgerichtet ist und es gibt derzeit noch ein kleines Dorf mit viel Landwirtschaft im Umfeld.
Geplant ist auf jeden Fall noch ein weiterer Ort für besser betuchte Bevölkerungsschichten.

Wirtschaftlich liegt der Fokus auf Tourismus und Dienstleistungen, der rohstoffabhängigen Industrie habe ich etwas abgeschworen. Es kann aber sein dass ich mich wieder mehr auf Luxusgüterproduktion und Landwirtschaft konzentriere in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft.

Politisch habe ich bisher alle Zeitalter sehr gut und ohne Konflikt überstanden, bin also politisch sehr neutral orientiert. Mal sehen wo es da so hingeht, auf jeden Fall wird es eine militärische Stärkung geben.


*Der aktuelle Baustatus, mit sprudelnder Staatskasse und 1900 Einwohnern :*





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BR-BvOrNTxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




So das war hoffentlich eine informative Projektvorstellung.
Ich freu mich auf Euer Feedback und den einen oder anderen Tipp, oder sogar Vorschlag und vielleicht auch Feedback zum Let's Play an sich.


----------



## Catalano (19. Januar 2017)

Hallo. Der Thread ist ja schon etwas älter, das Spiel wohl auch.

Ich spiele zur Zeit Tropico 5 (bin jetzt bei der Mission Atomprogramm auf mittelschwer) und habe ein Problem:

Mein Geld geht kontinuierlich flöten. Nach ein paar Minuten bin ich so weit im Minus, dass ich die Mission beenden muss. 
Ich weiß nicht, woran das verdammtnochmal liegt.

Ich bediene Handelsrouten mit mehreren Schiffen, habe keinen Import,habe genug Plantagen und Farmen usw.
Und obwohl ständig etwas exportiert wird, erhöht sich mein Geld nicht, sondern sinkt. 

Ich habe bereits alle Funktionen durchforstet, alle Verordnungen usw. Aber nichts hilft. 

Hat jemand Tipps?


----------



## Catalano (21. Januar 2017)

Danke für Nichts. Habs jetzt auch alleine hinbekommen, mit Biegen und Brechen.

Ich bin ein wenig entsetzt über das Spiel. 

Ich habe dann ganz viele Wohnhäuser für die Bürger gebaut, und plötzlich stiegen die Einnahmen. Die Logik davon, entzieht sich mir bisher.
In dem Spiel wird selbst im Tutorial nichts explizit erklärt und es gibt keine Hinweise zu bestimmten Problematiken. Man muss irgendwie zusehen, dass man durch rum experimentieren von selbst dahinter kommt, wo das Problem liegt. 

Es gibt zu viele Funktionen, die man aktivieren kann, die aber kaum einen Nutzen haben und nicht anständig erklärt sind. 

Um die Missionsziele zu erreichen, muss man total hektisch agieren und unlogische Dinge machen. Es ist somit kaum möglich, einfach eine schöne Stadt aufzubauen, die funktioniert.
Um das Atomprogramm zu erreichen, musste ich zum Beispiel einen ganzen Haufen an Bibliotheken und Observatorien bauen, damit Forschungspunkte schneller erzielt werden. Auf die Zufriedenheit der Bürger kann man dabei ab einen bestimmten Punkt pfeifen. Von daher macht es dann gar keinen Sinn, eine richtige Stadt aufzubauen, oder sich mit diesen ganzen Nebenmissionen aufzuhalten.

Merkwürdig ist auch, dass die Forschungszeit für bestimmte Dinge sich plötzlich kurz vor Ende von alleine erhöht, als ob das Spiel einen damit ärgern will. Und man weiß gar nicht, woran das liegt.

So macht ein Strategiespiel keinen Spaß. Und das ist schade, weil das Spiel eigentlich Spaß machen würde, wenn es logischer wäre.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte damals auch so meine Probleme, aber dass du mehr Einnahmen hast, wenn es mehr Wohnungen gibt und somit auch mehr Leute ins Land kommen, weil die da eben auch wohnen können, oder auch Obdachlose endlich ein Dach über dem Kopf haben, dann alle "Neueinwohner" mehr Sicherheit haben, nen Job finden, konsumieren können und vor allem "dank" Wohnadresse auch Steuern bezahlen usw., das finde ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich logisch ^^   Das schwere ist eher abzuschätzen, wie VIELE Häuser man braucht, damit die gut gefüllt sind und ein "Plus" einbringen und nicht zu viele leerstehen  

Und wenn du nur in Ruhe bauen willst, solltest du nicht die "Kampagne" spielen. DA hast du oft ziemlich "anspruchsvolle" Missionen, was die Zeitspannen angeht.


----------



## Catalano (25. Januar 2017)

Herbboy

ja okay, so kann man es sehen. 
Aber würde es nachvollziehbarer finden, wenn die Einkommenssteigerung durch andere Faktoren zu erklären wäre, als das aufstellen von Wohnhäusern.
Denn die Industrie und Exporte usw liefen ja vor dem Aufbau der vielen Häuser genauso, wie danach. 

Jetzt bin ich bei der nächsten Mission, bei der ich die "Zeitmaschine" entwickeln soll, und das Spiel ist gar nicht mehr zu schaffen.
Sobald die Mission anfängt, bin ich wenige Minuten später sofort weit im Minus und die Zufriedenheit sinkt sofort ins unermessliche. So kann ich gar nicht mehr gegen anarbeiten. Egal, was ich mit den ersten 20000 Dollar auch mache, egal, was ich ändere und tue, es ist nicht mehr zu schaffen.

Das kann doch nicht sein, dass ein Spiel ab einem gewissen Punkt unschaffbar wird.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2017)

Also, so genau hab ich es nicht mehr im Kopf, aber du nimmst doch die Stadt mit in die nächste Mission, oder? Vielleicht bau sie mit einem alten Spielstand mal "besser" auf, damit Du mehr Plus hast, und erst dann erfüllst Du die Ziele, damit es dann wiederum mit der nächsten Mission weitergeht und du eine "gute" Stadt als Basis hast.


----------



## Catalano (26. Januar 2017)

Genau. Man nimmt die Stadt immer mit in die nächsten Missionen. 

Ich habe mir das auch schon gedacht, was du mir vorschlägst. Aber ich müsste dann das komplette Spiel von vorne beginnen, denn schon von Anfang an lief es immer weiter bergab. Die letzten beiden Missionen habe ich nur mit Mühe und Not bewältigt.

Am Anfang weiß man ja noch nicht so genau, wie das Spiel funktioniert und, dass es schnell sehr schwierig wird. 
Und wieder von vorn zu beginnen, da hab ich kein Bock drauf. 

Ich spiel das nicht mehr. Das Spiel ist doof.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2017)

Also, wenn du es nochmal versuchst und es dann "läuft", macht es Dir vlt doch wieder Spaß


----------



## Catalano (27. Januar 2017)

Hab gestern nochmal versucht, das Spiel von vorne zu beginnen. Dann hatte ich aber kein Bock mehr. Die Luft ist raus. Das Spiel ist einfach zu nervig und uninteressant, als dass man es ein zweites Mal spielen könnte.

Danke aber für dein Feedback!


----------

